
Estimate cost of mobile app development yourself - AppAgency
http://www.agicent.com/app-development-cost-calculator
======
AppAgency
Anyone can calculate cost of mobile app (iOS, Android) yourself by answering
some questions on this tool, also feel free to give your feedback.

This is ofcourse not a replacement of manual estimation, but would give you a
nice idea of the budget you should be taking for hiring an app development
company.

~~~
AppAgency
did anyone use this link yet? [http://www.agicent.com/app-development-cost-
calculator](http://www.agicent.com/app-development-cost-calculator)

